# Halloween Home Haunts Documentary



## ShellHawk (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi, Ghouls,
There's a new home haunter documentary coming out sometime in Fall. Here's the teaser trailer:





I don't know a bunch of details, but I do know it's on haunters out on the west coast.

Happy Building!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm excited!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This looks so cool...I hope it is haunt forum members....I love it when it is some of "our own"....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I wonder how hard it would be to have some guys with cameras follow me around?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks pretty cool!


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

I recognized one of the guys in that trailer, he was at the SoCal haunt meeting that met last Sat. (I didn't go to that one but watched a video)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder if any forum members are in it? Was that Mr. Chicken tombstone projection I saw? I hope to see this this fall.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Not only can I not wait to see it, but I want to buy and own it on DVD.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That looks really fun, can't wait!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

oh wow,, that looks great!! can not wait to see it,, I too think it would be fun if it was someone from the forum!


----------



## Cal78 (Aug 20, 2012)

That's cool.


----------



## HowlOween (Mar 8, 2013)

Looking forward to this


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I also recognized the tombstone projection. Can't wait to see this when it comes out.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks very cool! Can't wait to see it. I recognized Spider Rider in there.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

very cool!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love Spider Rider's haunt, so I will definitely be watching this. I do believe that is Mr. Chicken's tombstone projection?!?! Very cool! If any of the Hauntforum members that are in this documentary please post in this thread because that would be cool to get a heads up.


----------



## ShellHawk (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes, it's Mr. Chicken's projection in my haunt! It looks fabulous!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

ShellHawk I thought that was you in the video, but I wasn't sure because you didn't mention it. Very cool and I will definitely be looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## ShellHawk (Dec 14, 2008)

I didn't want to be that much of an attention whore! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

A celebrity in our midst! Can't wait to see this.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

One guy looked like Larry Scholl from Fair Oaks/Folsom. He has an indoor cave ride in his backyard. and a tiki room. He is/was involved with the Folsom Ghost Train. Yeah, I want to be him.


----------

